# Being Sued by Builder because i cant get a mortgage



## Murphy C (27 Apr 2010)

Hi, my sister is being sued by a builder for the full value of an apartement that she cant buy because the mortgage she is approved for is no where near the asking price.
She has a date in the high court in 2 weeks. 
Has anyone been in this situation?
What has the outcome been?
Thanks


----------



## fizzelina (27 Apr 2010)

I presume she didn't have a clause in the contract that said it was only valid if the bank gave the mortgage for the contract value. Try searching other threads as I have seen it discussed before here.


----------

